# No More Durango....losing My Mind...



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think we've lost our minds.....As you know (or not if you never read my post,lol) we bought a 28BHS and assumed our Durango could pull it







. Thanks to my friends (wink, wink) I quickly learned I was wrong. Add in the tragedy of a Durango flipping while towing a 30 ft. TT







, I jumped on Craigslist to find something suitable.

Mind you, I don't have deep pockets, but the thought of something happening to my children was more than I could take. So last night we bought.... [email protected] ....
We got a great deal on it and YES I know it's not a diesel but the price was right and the cash wasn't there for anything else!

I never thought we'd have to go to all this trouble for a TT...only for an Outback would I even consider it!! I hope it's worth it! Please encourage me and assure me that all of this is worth every penny....please...

In the meantime...is anyone looking for a Durango??? Anyone...anyone??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH NO - your link didn't come through so we can't see your wonderful new-to-you TV!!! Even so - safety and peace of mind is ALWAYS worth every penny!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I know! Darn thing! Then I tried to fix it and instead posted twice.....I'm such a geek.....sorry....but I'll get pics of the new duo on here soon!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We all love pictures but are dying to know what you got.

Please give us a hint.

And then pictures are mandatory...


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Good for you!!!!!!!!!! Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad you found a TV!!







Best of luck with it!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

The first time you roll out that awning and sit back in that chair under it with a drink, you will know....









C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> The first time you roll out that awning and sit back in that chair under it with a drink, you will know....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time you're heading down the freeway and a semi passes you...you'll know why you bought the Excursion and left the Durango at home.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that new TV! You will really like it. Excursions have soft rear suspensions, considering that they are built on a 3/4 ton chassis. They tend to waller around (at least the ones I have driven). Get yourself a set of Firestone Riderite air bags. My MiL and FiL just bought an Excursion and they are having theirs bagged to tow their 30' Arctic Fox.

-CC


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> Is this it. Very nice if it is.
> 
> Excursion


 If so, it was a very wise buy. Basically a super duty suv!! An like the Outback, The Excursion has a cult following!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> Is this it. Very nice if it is.
> 
> Excursion


Yep that would be what the one.

Michelle it is and will definately be worth it. After a couple trips enjoying your outback and feeling that sense of security when towing with your big ol' Excursion. It will all be just a good story around the campfire.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice Truck......Looks Clean and well Maintained.........Should make a Great TV!!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, thats MUCH better.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congrats, it looks like something that will work very well for you. The V-10 is a nice motor with lots of torque and it looks like the previous owner did some very worthwhile mods. Just having the transmission done is great, that's probably the weakest link in that model year. It should give you many years of good service.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Some people prefer the V-10 to diesels, almost identicle horse power and torque curves. Oh yea and it probably weighs more than the trailer and will tow great and look good doing it. Not a Ford guy but as far as SUVs goes you couldnt get any bigger, powerfull or more stable.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You'll be very happy!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice! Don't worry that it's not a Diesel. It's still a substantial tow vehicle that should handle that trailer nicely!!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

*CONGRATS ON THE NEW TV!!!!*









That looks like one sweet ride! Take care of it and it will last forever!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Trust me, you'll love it!


----------

